# returning with 33g rimless



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Got rid of all my tanks due to moving and a bunch of other stuff about a year ago.
Well iv been pondering picking up a nano for a few months now and decided to head out and see what I can find.
So yesterday I popped into Aqua Insperation and seen a tank that I loved. 33gallon starfire cube. needless to say I picked it up and got it home.
Gunna slowly update this thread as I go about setting it up and planting it out.


----------

